# internet connection keeps timing out



## 1eastwoodj (Jan 22, 2009)

i have a acer aspire 5315 computer on a wireless connection it is a netgear 23 modem and the internet connection keeps timing out what do i do to stop this ?


----------



## ska_cruz (Jan 23, 2009)

try to ping to your DNS server <ping x.x.x.x -t> if there's alot of request time out that's mean, your internet connection is keep disconnected and u facing a frequent disconnection issue.contact your local ISP support


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------

